# New guy here



## da0s44 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all. Glad to be a member her at IM. Been working out for almost 10 years now. I am alwAYS looking for great advice and anything to make my quality of life better. I have two beautiful daughters and Im a single dad. Gotta be big and strong for when those little guys start coming around ya know. 

Anyhow, thanks for having me and I look forward to learning.

Cya around.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*da0s44* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## vortrit (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## prop01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome .


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Stay big and beefy for your little girl


----------

